# Linux installieren!



## Cheris (22. Juni 2004)

Ich habe mir Linux SuSE7 gekauft mit so einem Buch und wollte es jetzt parallel zu meinem Windows XP installieren. Nur hab ich folgendes Problem, dass ich gar nicht weiss wie man es installieren muss. 

Wenn ich die Setup-Datei von  meinem Windows starten will passiert nichts. Von der CD booten geht auch nicht. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich es sonst noch anstellen soll.


----------



## DeathAngel (22. Juni 2004)

Hi,

erstmal würde ich Dir raten ein wenig Platz auf der Platte zu verschaffen um Linux aufzuspielen ....
Suse 7 sollte bzw. starten auch von der CD, also fix im Bios einstellen, daß du als erstes von der CD booten möchtest und dann via Yast Suse draufbrezeln ....
Sollte dein Motherboard das booten von CD nicht unterstützen gibt es noch die Möglichkeit sich Boot Disketten zu erstellen - alles dafür ist auf den CD´s vorhanden.
Wenn du Linux noch nie benutzt hast, würde ich Dir aber erstmal eine LiveCd a la Knoppix empfehlen ...

Gruß


----------



## Cheris (22. Juni 2004)

Platz hab ich auf der Platte genügend auch habe ich im Bios umgestellt das tut es nicht. Mein Windows startet normal.

Und was meinst du mit  Yast Suse?

P.S. Mit Knoppix hab ich schon gearbeitet


----------



## tim&struppi (22. Juni 2004)

Yast ist das Setup-Tool von Suse. Wenn dein Bios das starten von CD nicht unterstützt, musst du dir eine Boot-Diskette erstellen. Das Windows-Programm dazu findest du auf der ersten CD unter Dosutils.
Leider weiß ich allerdings nicht, ob Suse 7 das Windows XP Format der Platte beherrscht. Wenn du Knoppix schon mal probiert hast und zu Linux wechseln willst, empfehle ich die allerdings ein "neueres" Linux wie Mandrake 10 oder 9.2, Suse 9 oder Fedora 2.


----------



## Cheris (22. Juni 2004)

Und wo finde ich Mandrake 10 oder 9.2, Suse 9 oder Fedora 2


----------



## Johannes Postler (22. Juni 2004)

Fedora findest du unter http://fedora.redhat.com
Das verwende ich selbst. Wenn du alle CDs runterlädst hast du eigentlich alles, was du normalerweise zum Arbeiten brauchst (Office, Browser, Grafikprogramm etc.)


----------



## DeathAngel (22. Juni 2004)

Die erste Anlaufstelle für Linux Iso´s ist http://www.linuxiso.org 
Dort kannst du Dir in Ruhe eine Distri aussuchen und dann die gewünschten Iso´s herunterladen und auf CD brennen.
WICHTIG: Image brennen nicht auspacken


----------

